# recession is over...



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

i keep hearing the recession is over and everything is on the up and up again... but september and october have been the most brutal months of the year yet... i hope year end holiday parties more than make up for it... but as of right now i dont even have inquiries. anyone else feeling it worse than before?


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

I expect this winter to be much like the last one. The economy just is not coming back around like they thought it would. Doesn't surprise me. The condition it was in I expected 2-3 years for it to come around. People are still losing their jobs, and the ones who already did are running out of umemployment benefits. Dismal. Our week end business is still good, but week nights are tough. I will make staffing cuts earlier this year not because I expect a worse year but because after last winter I know how bare bones I can run the place and I won't wait till the last minute to do it. We were fully staffed again during the summer.


----------



## mont86 (Jan 24, 2009)

One news source we're coming out of it and others say we're still in it. I don't spending going up for a while.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

i have gone on a rampage with marketing the past two weeks, and have come up with a few different ideas for the holidays... i hope things pick up... 

oddly enough, my advertisements are being seen and i am getting calls from them... HOWEVER theyre by other chefs and caterers looking for work... not a good sign.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

cross marketing.....


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Here at Millionaire Row(Worth Ave Palm Beach) so far this year, A La Carte down about 7 to 10%$. Banquet up about 4%. God bless the catering business. eace:


----------



## nichole (Sep 16, 2009)

If we are talking about the recession. I didn't feel it honestly. All I can say is that Good luck to us who are in catering business. Coz It was getting worst.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

slowly coming back to life... booked two seperate dinner parties for november... 

eace:


----------



## foodie4life (Jun 29, 2007)

i was hurting this summer....so i know how you feel! when comparing my event totals from last year to this year.... it HURTS!! However I cater both corporate. and social...
I felt the corp side IMMEDIATELY ... catering was the first thing to go when budgets were cut! 

NOT so much on the social scale though...dinner parties, seated luncheons, and receptions have kept me in business!

Funny how corporate clients WILL NOT pay $10.50/PP ....but then I have done 3 parties in the last 4 or 5 months where my clients have spend a good bit over $100/pp

shocking yes!!! I find it strange!

I think the HOLIDAYS will make all of us happy!


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

i hope so, especially with the recent come-back in the financial markets. lets not jynx it though...


----------

